

Alum’s Book Tackles the Hidden Science of Fatherhood - nmorell
https://alum.mit.edu/pages/sliceofmit/2014/06/10/fathers/

======
command_line
The science has never been against fathers; only the politics:

[http://valme.io/c/mens-rights/88qqs/a-tale-of-two-
children-t...](http://valme.io/c/mens-rights/88qqs/a-tale-of-two-children-the-
stolen-generations-then-and-now/)

Next to Jim Crow laws, in recent times, there likely isn't a larger civil
rights issue in the discriminatory realm than taking good fathers away from
their children. 84.4% of mothers are the custodial parents (in the US
according to census data). And this has been going on since the 1970s,
"hidden" in plain sight.

~~~
caseydurfee
"84.4% of mothers are the custodial parents"

The vast majority of custodial arrangements are not decided by the courts, but
between the parents, so I'm not sure how you can blame this ratio on our legal
system.

Only 4% of fathers seek custody of their children through the courts, but when
they do, they win the majority of the time. Men who actually bother to fight
for custody usually win. So how is this a civil rights issue?

~~~
command_line
The 84.4% statistic is cited in the census report (linked in this article,
along with other census reports effectively showing the number is unchanged
over the years). And where are you pulling the 4% number from? Sounds like a
completely made-up number, similar to the rest of your claims.

Proof from a authoritative source would be useful to validate your claims,
don't you think?

------
tinkerrr
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /pages/sliceofmit/2014/06/10/fathers/ on
this server.

~~~
mooism2
Works for me as of now. Try again?

~~~
Torgo
I found that if I went to the front page first
[https://alum.mit.edu/pages/sliceofmit/](https://alum.mit.edu/pages/sliceofmit/)
then clicked through, it worked.

------
MrZongle2
"Do fathers really make a difference in their children’s lives?"

It's sad that this question even needs to be _asked_.

~~~
iamthebest
But do they make a positive or a negative difference?

I would argue that my father had a negative influence. Mom wasn't really good
or bad so I'd say she didn't make a difference.

I think Neil Tyson's observation that he experienced success in spite of his
teachers, not because of them is worth pondering.

~~~
mahyarm
You could say the same thing about mothers or any sort of parent. Any parent
can be a negative or a positive, but what is it in the general case of parents
who care about their children?

------
gregors
works after refresh for me

